# Uncontrollable in the evening



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

I get Ollie out of his crate at 10pm for the loo and a run about in the garden. Just lately he has been going a bit mad and is uncontrollably biting. Not hard biting, just the usual play stuff but he won't stop and I can't seem to distract him. So much so I end up putting him back in the crate early, which I feel bad about. I thought it might be that he was hungry, so I started giving him a little bit of his food at 10 pm, and tonight I took him out for a walk, but he is still uncontrollably biting. I would say he is worse than at any other time of day. Is this something anyone else has experienced and does anyone have any advice? Is it just something we have to keep trying to say No to and he will grow out of. I just don't know why he's so much worse in the evening.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Molly used to have super hyper spells in the evening but it's because she was tired. She would be at her worse so in the evening around 6pm I would crate her for an hour and then get her up and leave her out til 10pm. Then I would take her out and at 10:15 or so it was bed time. She wouldn't sleep if she was in the living area at all so had to crate her if she needed to nap. It was kind of like a child having a temper tantrum when they are over tired

It will get better.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Molly used to have super hyper spells in the evening but it's because she was tired. It was kind of like a child having a temper tantrum when they are over tired.


I stumbled on this realization when I couldn't take it anymore and stuck them both in the crates and they fell asleep within seconds. I tried it again, and yup, they were just very tired.


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

How old is Ollie? Could he be teething? If his big back teeth are coming through his gums will be sore, and he might be trying to distract himself.


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

He's 3 months. I take it for granted that he will be teething for a lot of the first year, but during the day we can distract him or he entertains himself. It's just this period at night we he gets worse than normal.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tecstar (Apr 17, 2013)

Typically, he's not too bad tonight - the first time in ages. I hope this is not a one off. Unpredictable Cockapoo's!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

